# Plasma Cutter And Oil Lubed Compressor



## SE18 (May 10, 2016)

purchased a HF plasma cutter and now I need a large air compressor. The warning on the plas says no oil should go thru the system (or water for that matter)

So 2 questions I've got from a visit to Lowe's just now:

1. would this oil-lubed compressor f the plasma cutter up (since it says oil)?

2. They're selling these filters but it doesn't say what it's filtering (debris or water)??? would this filter keep out the water

Thanks!!!


----------



## David VanNorman (May 10, 2016)

Do you have  pipeing  system now or are you just setting up? No matter what you need  to have enough air beyond what your cutter uses that the air can cool and drop out the moisture.  When you come out of the compressor you should go up . Have at T there  and  a piece of pipe for a drop , this is to get more moisture out of the air. Make your run to where you are going to use the air put a T with the outlet up put a short nipple and then make a down run to another T the run side put  another drop the bull head side you put your filter and connect to your cutter.  Where you made the drops put a reducing  fitting and a valveto let out the condensate. Thi will give you dry air if done right.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 10, 2016)

don't waste your money on an oilless compressor..


----------



## davidh (May 11, 2016)

a plasma needs clean air to function properly and not screw up the tips.  however oiless compressors are quite noisy and seemly not made for continuous duty.  they get hot and the piston ring and cylinder are the first to go. . . .  however for only a plasma thats home duty, and seldom used air tools, it would work for you.  factor in the money thing, and in the long run,  you would be better off with a real, honest  5 h.p. unit, with a motor that runs at 1750 or 1800 rpm.  usually in the upper price range.  choices choices choices.  simply a matter or priorities and $$.  i could go on for hours . . as far as a filter, there is a canister type filter that uses a replaceable element like a roll of toilet paper, the name escapes me, but any body shop supply house would probably have them, and they are in the $60-$85 range. . . that would be a "must have" for clean air for the plasma.  dang, i can't remember the name. . .


----------



## roadie33 (May 11, 2016)

Make sure that the filter you buy is a filter and not a combination oiler and moisture filter type.
I put a Desiccant type filter right at the Plasma inlet and have another at the compressor outlet. The desiccant type are great because when they get moisture in them they change color from Blue to Pink. 
By some extra desiccant, and when it changes color through out. just dump it out on a sheet and refill the dryer. Then take the old to the oven and dry it back out to it's original color and it's good to go again.


----------



## dlane (May 11, 2016)

I have the toilet paper filter it's a "motor guard " , I might of gone a little overboard on mine
 filter / water separator on compressor- hose - filter ,desiccant dryer ,motor guard on plasma cart
Works for me.


----------



## roadie33 (May 11, 2016)

I here ya dlane, I don't want to take any chances either with moist air thru the cutter.
It depends also where I plug into my air at.
If it's at the front of shop there are 2 filters to go thru.
If it's at the back there is 3 total to go thru.
Can never be to safe.
Those cutters and consumables are not cheap.


----------



## countryguy (May 11, 2016)

also check out plamaspider.com for tons of great info on units.   I agree with the comment that an oiless compressor is a waste of your money.   I ran my Hf plasma unit around 70-90 PSI before I upgraded to a CNC capable unit.  For a hand wand/torch and hand cutting, probably less depending on the material.    These Plasma units run thru the air very quickly.  as in minutes.  If you are going to be cutting 1/4 plate for example- And expect to cut for 8 to 10mins,  you need to insure you can keep your pressure up for the entire run to be consistent on the cut quality.     Also,  use 20% coupons to get the HF 8x8 welding blankets.  3 or 4 or them and you can stitch together a really nice plasma spark shield room.    These systems throw a lot of fire!!

Enjoy the new toy!  I wonder how I ever worked w/o one.  Makes jobs so much easier!


----------



## countryguy (May 11, 2016)

Ohh   meant to pop this up also.  http://www.powdercoatguide.com/2014/06/how-to-dry-compressed.html#.VzP1L4QrJQI


----------



## SE18 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks, I've been away and just returned so I'm reading your replies. Much appreciate


----------



## davidh (May 13, 2016)

you are correct derrick,  the "MOTOR GUARD" i got was $65 but that was ten or more years ago.  i use it on my blasting cabinet, plasma, and my son is a custom painting dude, I've change filters twice in all that time and the inserts are about $8 each the last time.  its actually on its own set of quick change couplings. . . surely not needed to blow off the driveway or fill a tire. . .


----------



## umahunter (May 13, 2016)

I think you are confusing 2 different things  the oil they refer to is for the air from an oiler not the oil in the compressor for its lubrication.you  can add an inline oiler to a compressor that adds oil to your air to lubricate your air tools this is what they mean you want clean dry air no oiler and a good filter


----------

